# Fiction is funnier than truth category...



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://webcenter.newssearch.netscape.com/aolns_display.adp?key=200206070142000220533_aolns.src :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I think moving congress away from
Washington is a great idea. The self-
serving "inside the beltway" mentality
denies the existence of an America 
outside the shadow of the 
Washington Monument.

As someone once said _"A few billion
here and a few billion there, and
pretty soon we're talking serious
money"_

I am sick and tired of seeing my hard
earned tax dollars squandered on
non-essential pork-barrel programs.
It's past time for every member of
congress to get a jolting reality check.
Americans want less taxes, not more.
Americans want less spending, not
more. And Americans want less
government, not more.

The Nickster :smoking:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> The self-serving "inside the beltway" mentality


The trouble is that this mentality is portable.


----------

